# Female 9 mo. Old Retriever Mix in KY-I need a foster



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump for Liz*

Bumping for Liz!

I always feel bad asking for fosters, because my Husband won't agree to us fostering-thinks two dogs is enough, but if a foster or adopter steps forward for Poor 9 month old Retriever Mix, Liz, it will LITERALLY MEAN life and death.

Without that the rescue going their today cannot save her!!

PLEASE!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bad news for Liz*

The rescue saved Sally Mae today which I'm very glad about the poor little thing had no life at all before, but I'm still trying to find a foster or adopter for Liz and I'm not having any luck. Emld. a few more rescues and a friend sent emails to a couple of people in Ky.

Please say prayers!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liz*

Liz will die this afternoon. I offered to have her spayed and get her shots and I would pay but cannot find a foster or a rescue.

I can't have Liz pulled and her have nowhere to go.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Karen, I've been having some internet issues and today's the first day I've been able to get on. I live near Estill County and there's a rescue here in my town that might be able to help. The e-mail is [email protected] and you may want to send one to her. I sent one earlier, but if you send one it may help the cause if you mention that you've offered to pay for shots, etc. I can't really foster right now (my schedule is way too hectic to handle a new dog), but I'd be willing to transport or help out in any other way.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Karen's not online now. Is there any way to contact her?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liz*

Thank you everyone!!

KYGUY emld. me.

*Liz is safe out of the shelter and on her way to meet someone named Dilu and Emily who work alot with rescue animals.*I have emld. them in hopes they have a foster for her and a rescue for her nearby, but if not, there is someone in NY who has offered to foster her.
Transports are just impossible though!

P.S. Emlg. me is always faster: [email protected]

I am not on the forums that much during the day!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kyguy*

Kyguy:

I contacted Lisa but she doesn't have room.

I really am panicking about Liz having nowhere to go. I have to find her a foster or a rescue soon. The boarding charge at the vet is $15 a day, plus I'm paying for her to be spayed and all her shots and i can only pay boarding for so long. I don't know what I'm going to do.

If anyone knows of a reputable rescue in Ky or wherever that would take this beautiful girl please email me. They say she is so sweet and only a puppy!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen, 

I know how hard you work. I hope someone steps up and helps out this baby.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

There's another rescue based out of Lexington, the Woodstock Foundation, so you should try them. The e-mail address is _[email protected]_I sent an e-mail to them this morning, but, as always, I'm sure multiple e-mails couldn't hurt.

I'm also putting the word out with some people I know to see if they can maybe find some help. I just hate that my schedule is so crazy right now or I'd try to foster. Right now betwee work and grad school, my mom is taking care of my dogs more than I am!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jeremy*

Jeremy:

You are wonderful. I will keep your suggestions for future ref. or if something falls through, but the rescue in NH said YES to taking Liz and they use foster homes which is what I like. I believe she is going on transport tomorrow.

Everyone Pray!!

She is sweet puppy and though it's costing me, it sure is worth it to know she will be cherished and loved!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad this worked out for you and Liz, Karen!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another Update*

*Oh No. Liz and I are sort of back to square one.*

There is a problem w/the transporter and the rescue and some other dogs not being paid for so NOW LIZ is not going this weekend,maybe next weekend,
so I am not counting on it for sure and still looking for a closer good rescue for Liz, or a foster, or a farther rescue that has some transport. I can donate a little to the transport.

she has all her shots and has had worm and fecal test and health cert.
I will pay for her spay for whatever rescue takes her.

Please help me-I'm all nervous again!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't let the other rescue go...Be sure you have a rescue who is "definately" going to take her before giving up on the rescue who said they would take her.

Did someone already mention All Gods Creatures? I don't know anything about them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

Believe me I'm not letting the NH rescue go. Can't put all my eggs in one basket though.

I heard that the rescue lady is so upset these other dogs were not paid for, I don't know if it will all come off or not. Liz was paid for by me and another girl paid for 3 dogs, but the others that are with a foser now and were at a different vet apparently were not paid for.:no:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Don't let the other rescue go...Be sure you have a rescue who is "definately" going to take her before giving up on the rescue who said they would take her.
> 
> Did someone already mention All Gods Creatures? I don't know anything about them.


Quoting myself so you don't miss it.

http://www.sadierescue.org/


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Things are looking up for Liz!*

Things are really looking up for Little Liz!

Yesterday ONE of the people helping with transport took Liz to her foster in Amelia, Ohio, and if she's not adopted first, she will be going to Puppy Angels rescue in NH!

When Liz was at the vet yesterday before leaving for her foster, a Mom and Little Girl came in and Liz was glued to the Little Girl and they asked if they can adopt her, so if they're still serious and go through all the personal, and vet checks and pass the home visit, our little girl Liz will have a new home!!!!!:wavey:

P.S. One of the ladeis that drove Liz said she is the Sweetest and has Luxurious Fur and if she didn't already have four dogs, Liz would be one of hers!! 
Lisa thought that Liz is probably Golden Retriever/Shepherd mix!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Great news for Liz! And more great work by you, Karen!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so happy for you and Liz, Karen!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liz*

Liz looked SO SAD in that shelter. I just had to DO something!

Don't congratulate too soon-she's not adopted yet but even if they don't adopt her she'll be going to a great rescue in New Hampshire!!
Liz will be smiling real soon!!!!


----------

